# Improving French-English dictionary



## OlivierG

Hello,

When a term is not found, the user gets a link to ask his question on the forum. Most of the time, he gets here an accurate answer. Couln't it be a way to add the word to the dictionary once everybody agree with the translation?

Setting up a collaborative system to improve/amend the dictionary would be really useful, in my humble opinion. Unless it is already possible and I didn't see the link?


----------



## mkellogg

OliverG,

I've been working night and day on this!

I think I'll have part of this solution ready by Tuesday.  It won't be exactly what you are asking for, but is something close. Please participate when I start it!

Mike


----------



## OlivierG

mkellogg said:
			
		

> OliverG,
> I've been working night and day on this!
> I think I'll have part of this solution ready by Tuesday.  It won't be exactly what you are asking for, but is something close. Please participate when I start it!
> Mike


Thank you very much, Mike!
I'll be glad to participate. Even if you need a bit programming help, on server (Perl, C) or client side (Javascript, C) don't hesitate to ask me!


----------



## Silvia

Is that valid for the Italian-English dictionary too?


----------



## Spicy

I think a lot of people would be amused to partecipate with his own language


----------



## Whodunit

Spicy said:
			
		

> I think a lot of people would be amused to part*i*cipate with his own language --- I think a lot of people would be amused to partecipate with his own language



May I correct: refer to above... I'd say: in their own language!

I support it, I also like to speak and hear French, English and German (of course   )
I'm also interested in learning Italian, Spanish, Arabic, Hebrew etc., but as a German I only need to know English and French as foreign languages, actually.

_______________________________________________________
Thanks for your efforts towards a German-English forum, though...


----------



## mkellogg

Yes, silvia.  If I get a good response with the French, then I'll start with the Italian soon thereafter.


----------



## jakkaro

but as a German I only need to know English and French as foreign languages, actually.

What do you mean with " I only need to know"??? Wouldn't it be more accurate to say that nowadays you get around the world with English, but french, as well as Spanish, Portuguese and Chinese of course are most helpful to get oneself understood and/or comunicate??


----------



## mkellogg

I've published the new "French Dictionary Development Forum"

http://forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3

Please participate!

Mike


----------

